# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Творчество группы Юга Дхарма Yuga Dharma

## Sad das

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие вайшнавы,хотел вам представить тврчество группы Юга Дхарма!!!
Видео свежего репертуара можно найти в группе в ВК 
 добавляйтесь, приглашайте друзей, приглашайте группу для выступлений!!!

https://vk.com/yuga_dharma_music

----------

